# Audi A6 Check Engine Light Flashing....Help



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I recently picked up a 2003 Audi A6 3.0 with approximately 120,000 miles. Today while driving it the check engine light started flashing so I pulled over shut it off, then started it again and it was fine. This same thing happened one other time. I scanned it with my vagcom and came up with some codes, but I'm not sure what particular code would be the cause of the flashing CEL. It seems as though the converters are prone to failure but I'm not sure if I should remove it or not. I also saw that there were misfires so I'm not sure if thats the cause of the flashing CEL. Any help would be much appreciated!

Tuesday,10,November,2015,15:37:08:17965
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 15.7.1.0 (x64)
Data version: 20150904
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WAULT64B73N054211 License Plate: 
Mileage: Repair Order: AudiA6



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4B (4B - Audi A6/S6/RS6/allroad C5 (1998 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67
75 76 77

VIN: WAULT64B73N054211 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06C-909-559-ASN.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 559 E HW: 8E0 909 059 
Component: 3.0L V6/5V G 0003 
Coding: 0016752
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 377DEBD6450BA986AC-515C

6 Faults Found:
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1 
P0421 - 001 - Efficiency Below Threshold - MIL ON - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - 
16690 - Cylinder 6 
P0306 - 001 - Misfire Detected
16689 - Cylinder 5 
P0305 - 001 - Misfire Detected
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 1 
P1423 - 002 - Insufficient Flow
16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 001 - Misfire Detected
Readiness: 0000 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4B0 927 156 FF
Component: AG5 01V 3.0l5V USA 0910 
Coding: 0001002
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 70EF10CA60E53EBEAD-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 R
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2330 
Coding: 06497
Shop #: WSC 01234 
VCID: 306FD0CAF0657EBEED-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY2.lbl
Part No: 4B0 820 043 AM
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat 0105 
Coding: 00110
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 65C1719EFF27EB16CE-257E

4 Faults Found:
01810 - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Right (V159) 
41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI84.lbl
Part No: 4B0 959 655 Q
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 2001 
Coding: 0000607
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 3E73FEF26A3198CE6F-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 487 F
Component: Lenkradelektronik D01 
Coding: 01002
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 2F6DD3B6ED5B6146F4-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4B0 920 983 EX
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. VDO D17 
Coding: 02262
Shop #: WSC 08701 
VCID: 020B4A020E493C2E4B-5140
WAULT64B73N054211 AUZ7Z0B2251642

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 M
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D37 
Coding: 15885
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 3365DFC6017345A690-4F02

4 Faults Found:
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - - 
01369 - Alarm triggered by Hood Switch 
35-00 - - 
01561 - Rear left door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent
01562 - Rear right door 
59-00 - Can't Unlock

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0102 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C57C4BADC4D1A5ED1-4AFE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D09 
Coding: 00050
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 04074C1A145D321E79-4B16

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 195 L
Component: symphony II NP2 0051 
Coding: 00205
Shop #: WSC 40201 
VCID: 29593DAED3BF0F762A-4EB0

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 05:15)--------------------------


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I scanned it again today and pulled this.

VCDS Version: Release 15.7.1 (x64) Running on Windows 10 x64
Data version: 20150904
www.Ross-Tech.com

Saturday,14,November,2015,13:37:53:17965

Chassis Type: 4B (4B - Audi A6/S6/RS6/allroad C5 (1998 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67
75 76 77

VIN: WAULT64B73N054211 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06C-909-559-ASN.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 559 E HW: 8E0 909 059 
Component: 3.0L V6/5V G 0003 
Coding: 0016752
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 377DEBD6450BA986AC-5140

1 Fault Found:
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 1 
P1423 - 002 - Insufficient Flow - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4B0 927 156 FF
Component: AG5 01V 3.0l5V USA 0910 
Coding: 0001002
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 70EF10CA60E53EBEAD-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 4B0 614 517 R
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2330 
Coding: 06497
Shop #: WSC 01234 
VCID: 306FD0CAF0657EBEED-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY2.lbl
Part No: 4B0 820 043 AM
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat 0105 
Coding: 00110
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 65C1719EFF27EB16CE-2578

2 Faults Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI84.lbl
Part No: 4B0 959 655 Q
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 2001 
Coding: 0000607
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 3E73FEF26A3198CE6F-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 487 F
Component: Lenkradelektronik D01 
Coding: 01002
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 2F6DD3B6ED5B6146F4-5122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4B0 920 983 EX
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. VDO D17 
Coding: 02262
Shop #: WSC 08701 
VCID: 020B4A020E493C2E4B-515C
WAULT64B73N054211 AUZ7Z0B2251642

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 M
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D37 
Coding: 15885
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 3365DFC6017345A690-4F1E

1 Fault Found:
01562 - Rear right door 
59-00 - Can't Unlock

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0102 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C57C4BADC4D1A5ED1-4AFE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D09 
Coding: 00050
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 04074C1A145D321E79-4AFE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 195 L
Component: symphony II NP2 0051 
Coding: 00205
Shop #: WSC 40201 
VCID: 29593DAED3BF0F762A-4E94

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 05:09)--------------------------


----------

